# fertility decrease with age



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how much your fertlitiy is supposed to drop with each year after 35? I have a medical condition which means I can't TTC at the moment, but may be able to next year. I'll be 36 next year. It will be a bit of a balancing act, as the longer I leave it for my condition to stabilise, the less the risk to my own health in going through another pregnmancy but the harder it will be to conceive. Also I am worried that if I get pregnant and miscarry, this will also affect my medical condition as basically the less time my own body can spend being pregnant the less risky it is for me.  I would hate to go through a pregnancy, lose the baby and then find out that I couldn't risk it again due to the effects on my own health so whilst  I know you can miscarry at any age I am aware it increases a lot in your late 30s

Hopefully I will try and get pregnant next year but if my condition has not stabilised I will be waiting again - I've already had to put it off  for a year after wanting to TTC when I turned 35 but being advised not to.

When have I probably 'had it' in TTC naturally - 40?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I asked my Dr this when I first went to him for advice at the age of 34 yrs old and we had TTC for 2 years.  Firstly there is a lot of scare mongering out there and as my Dr informed me, you don't wake up on your 35th birthday and are infertile!

I am 39 years old in Jan and just had my AMH checked/Egg reserve and it is normal, so although it isnt high, I still have a good few years left to TTC.

Just so that you are aware, there are women in there 20's who have a lower AMH then me, so there is no set pattern.

The best thing to do would be get to get your AMH checked by a fertility clinic, I don't believe you can get this done on the NHS.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks. Do you know how much this costs? I conceieved no 1 at 33 with no problems but am aware that doesn't mean much.
It may be worth me getting this test just so I know how much time I have - as I will be deciding hopefully in six months whether it is safe to TTC and if I know I have a lot of eggs in reserve then this may help me make the decision.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was already at my clinic, as we are starting another ICSI cycle, but we paid bout £146.

Hope this helps.

Stacey
X


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Also just to add it's the quality of the eggs you produce each month that is more of an issue. AMH (I don't think) tells you the quality it just tells you roughlly what your egg reserve is.
Good luck and I hope you can ttc soon.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Am I right in thinking that before you had to make this decision, you didn't have any underlying fertility issues?  
As Stacey says, your fertility doesn't necessarily wane the minute you turn a certain age, and particularly if you were able to conceive relatively easily before, you have no real reason to suspect it would be difficult a second time.  (not saying people never have problems second time around, but you've nothing to suggest so far you'd have a problem.)
For what it's worth, I needed fertility treatment to conceive after I started TTC at 34, I had my first baby at 38 with IVF.  I had good FSH levels, which meant I was ovulating, but I just couldn't get pregnant.  I then conceived my second baby naturally at 41.  Everyone will tell you that over 40 is not the best age to leave it til.  But it just goes to show that everyone's different.    So long as your levels are looking OK, you probably have time.  Look after yourself,

Claire x


----------

